# Beers at the Beach!!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

It was a totally fun, nostagic day, having Bob Beers visit my little raceway, tucked away in the East Coast cul-de-sac called Virginia Beach. Here is my pictorial race report of the evening: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bb.html


----------

